# Best Toe-pincer coffin design?



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

I got a bunch of old fencing & was wondering what the "ULTAMATE!!!" Best style of coffin was good 4 old & rotting redwood fence boards... 

Whats your opinion?

6 or 8 sided? Dimensions?

Heck, I know Toe-pincers have been posted before, but what are the best designs to use? (With rotting & splitting wood?)...

Any additional rotting embellishments to add to a said coffin?

Just thought I'd ask...


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

old rotting redwood fence boards will make a great coffin! As for dimensions and if it should be 6 sided or 8, that's really just your personal preference. Both styles have their own unique look and fence board will work great for either style. With that kind of old rotting wood, I think an old rusty chain wrapped around it and big old fashioned padlock on the top/front of it would look good.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I was a bit confused by the title. Are you looking for the best designs for caskets or coffins? The terms have different meanings.

A *casket* is rectangular in shape and it has 6 sides.

A *coffin* is an 8 sided box which tapers inward towards the feet and are often called a "Toe Pincher".


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

I just made one a few months back with old redwood fencing. Mine is 6 sided and it looks pretty real. I left gaps between the boards in places to make it look extra rickety and let fog and light escape.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I think the 6 sides does not include front & back. (=8)


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Here's a nice design with fence boards: http://scarefx.com/project_coffin.html


----------



## deathstaste (Apr 20, 2007)

*listen to Mr. Chicken*

I recently made some from old oak fencing using the same plans


----------



## FirstSpartan (Oct 4, 2009)

I made some the last couple years. The one with the skeleton leaning out of it was made from new pine lumber and aged with the vinegar and steel wool method.
The one being pushed up out of the ground was made from old cedar fence boards. I have a tutorial somewhere on how I built it and can post the link if you like. The cost to build the pine lumber coffin was about $20 and the cedar fence coffin was under $5.
This year we have some extra skeletons so there will be a leg or an arm coming out from the cedar coffin this time!

Pine lumber coffin with vinegar/steel wool aging









cedar fence coffin


----------



## Dr Frankenscream (Dec 1, 2007)

Mr_Chicken said:


> Here's a nice design with fence boards: http://scarefx.com/project_coffin.html


I also used this design for my toe pincher. Looks great and easy to build.


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

I am definitely making one this year, as I drive around here I keep meaning to stop at all the people fixing their fences. Theres tons of old fence wood out there to be had for free, plus the old look is already done thanks to Mother Nature.

Dr. Frankenscream, I used to live in the bay area and I wish I was back there. Driving through Los Gatos to go to Santa Cruz was my favorite drive. I love that area, just not affordable enough unfortunately.


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 13, 2008)

Mr_Chicken said:


> Here's a nice design with fence boards: http://scarefx.com/project_coffin.html


I've made 4 toe pinchers using the Scarefx design. Their instructions are easy to follow and the results are great.

Randy


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

WOW! Thoes look great!!!! Thank you, all! I was lookin' at the scarefx version & was woried about the camaras take VS the reality & was suprised how well it looks in person!
Mr. Chicken, thanks for reminding me of the very popular site!!! 

Hauntie, I was thinkin' 2-D vs 3-D... OOPS!!!! The Stupid-sauce does simplifie things to me....:googly:

3-D er... 10 sideded...








3-D er... 8 sidedededed








You guys & gals are the greatest!!!


----------

